# Any suggestions on a certain supplement?



## Greg (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey guys been on a diet for a month now dropped some weight iv been trying to stick to my diet as much as possible and so far iv been doin ok gonna change the diet a lil bit and eat more times a day this month and add some brown rice to my diet and more protien cause inwant tonstart lifting some weights. Quiestion is what supplements do u guys suggest i take more build or keep lean muscle..  I have a bottle of cardarine that i want to takenas well as a testbbooster and nitric booster that i want to stack all together included is a pic of an analysis i got done like three days ago if u can check it out it be great and let menknow if what im doing and what im planning to take would actually be good for me im gonna get another one done in a month to see how i did ill go ahead and post that as well hopefully ill do good


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cook all meals.  Eat whole food as much as possible, add another 1200 cals of meat, fish, brown rice, vegetables, fruits.  

The tes/n20 booster are a waste.  The only things I buy now are quality casein n whey protein powders + creatine n dextrose.  

Depending on my cash flow I'll grab EAA"s during workouts.  But not too often, those are more of a luxury item.  


Add those extra clean cals n hit the gym harder, way harder then you are now.  Switch up workouts, more compound movements and you will gain weight.  

How old are u??  What do u weigh?  Do u at least goto the gym 5 days a week?


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2017)

Im 35 asper the analysis machine i weight 259 been doin cardio 5 days a week as far as supplements iv been taking some b12 complex and injecting carniting subq in my stomach area..  But iv been reading thats a waste of time and painfull hehe


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 30, 2017)

I use some inj b12 & b6.  

Have you ever ran a cycle.  ?


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2017)

Not really iv only taken like amino acids before but i have a bottle of test booster and nitric booster and some cardarine that inwant to take gonna start tomorrow..  Thing is im in a challenge to loose weight and im more motivated then ever &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2017)

Would a b12 injectjon help??  I can get really good ones strong


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 30, 2017)

If your set on those two supps, GL


I use to rep different supp companies n other stuff.   

Both may have a tiny effect, but don't expect much change unless your dieting and working your ass off.  The supps will technically work, but their power is very weak.  

Idk your age, but if you are older n have low T you could potentially get a script for some tes.  

100/125 a week would do wonders.  

Otherwise clean daily diet, cook as much of what you eat as possible & cut back on boz as those are just empty cals if your drink much.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah i stopprd drimking and its made a big differencr..  And im 35 years old i dont think i have low t yet or at least i dont feel like it


----------



## Lilo (Jan 30, 2017)

If it's keeping muscle while trying to lose weight, Id just make sure to have adequate protein (while keeping the caloric deficit, getting enough Fatty acids and completing the rest with carbs). Supplements are more often a personal choice instead of a need, and come to think about it, so is brown rice. 

I'd get some bloodwork done, especially the hormonal panel.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2017)

Test boosters don't actually do anything. Save your money on the supplements. And there isn't something about brown rice that's magic.

You need to figure out your Total daily energy expenditure. This is how many calories you need to maintain weight. From there either add to gain or subtract to lose.

Keep your mind focused on building muscle. The fat loss will come and it might keep you in a more positive mental state heading towards your goals.

And for Christ's sake eating clean or eating x amount of times per day has ZERO to do with anything other than personal preference


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2017)

Shouldnt we eat likeb5 times a day?  I saw my scale stuck for more then a week until i started eating two more small meals


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2017)

You don't need supplements. You need to incorporate resistance training into your workouts and track your calories. Download myfitnesspal or the like. Figure out your TDEE and set your calories 500 below that. Eat adequate protein (.8-1gram/pound of body weight for you should suffice). 

It's a marathon, not a sprint. This is a lifestyle. Start weight training off slowly. Maybe 2x/wk do a full body workout. Then add another day when you feel comfortable.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2017)

Greg said:


> Shouldnt we eat likeb5 times a day?  I saw my scale stuck for more then a week until i started eating two more small meals



No of course not. You increased your calories is all you did. There isn't some amazing thing that happens with meal frequency.  If you continued eating 3 meals per day but ate more at each or even one of those meals the scale would move.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 30, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> eating x amount of times per day has ZERO to do with anything other than personal preference



:32 (4): <----- the face I have when I don't eat for a few hours.


----------

